# My wireless randomly disconnects



## 636benjamin (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks in advance for any help with any problem I may have.

I recently upgraded to Panda Internet Security 2008. I like the program, but since the upgrade (done by a professional friend of mine), My wireless disconnects seemingly randomly, then reconnects seconds later.

The problem seems to be worst when visiting myspace or facebook, but I cannot solely narrow it down to either of those sites, it happens at other times too.

I am using a Netgear WG111 USB 2.0 wireless adapter and a Netgear wireless router. They have both worked fine for about 2 years.

Some of the things I have tried already:
-rebooting everything
-reinstalling wireless drivers
-getting help from panda
-using Netgear software instead of windows software to connect

And probably some other stuff. Please ask questions if you need more information. Here is my HJT log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:40:13 PM, on 7/8/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\TPSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Cobian Backup 8\cbService.exe
c:\program files\ge security supra\syncservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\Program Files\GE Security Supra\ProxyDaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\SSL\stunnel-4.10.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\PsCtrls.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\PavFnSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\pavsrv51.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZIPM12.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\AVENGINE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\AntiSpam\pskmssvc.exe
c:\program files\panda security\panda internet security 2008\firewall\PSHOST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\PsImSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\Program Files\Plaxo\3.12.0.48\PlaxoHelper_en.exe
C:\Program Files\GE Security Supra\SyncInfoApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v3\WG111v3.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111 Configuration Utility\WG111CFG.exe
C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\apcsystray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\rapimgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\PavBckPT.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\apvxdwin.exe
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\SRVLOAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\WebProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IntelligentAdvisor - {6548BF73-58FF-71D5-F97D-17C71E323709} - C:\Program Files\IntelligentAdvisor\IntelligentAdvisor-1.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD08] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\{33D6CC28-9F75-4d1b-A11D-98895B3A3729}\hphupd08.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [x3watch] C:\Program Files\X3watch\x3watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\x86\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SCANINICIO] "C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\Inicio.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoUpdate] C:\Program Files\Plaxo\3.12.0.48\PlaxoHelper_en.exe -a
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PlaxoSysTray] C:\Program Files\Plaxo\3.12.0.48\PlaxoSysTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [FlashPlayerUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_FlashUtil.exe -p
O4 - Global Startup: APC UPS Status.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: DisplayKEY eSYNC Info.lnk = C:\Program Files\GE Security Supra\SyncInfoApp.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HOTSYNCSHORTCUTNAME.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111v3 Smart Wizard.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v3\WG111v3.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Smart Wizard Wireless Settings.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {406B5949-7190-4245-91A9-30A17DE16AD0} (Snapfish Activia) - http://photo.walgreens.com/WalgreensActivia.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1191885543765
O16 - DPF: {85D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243} (SecureLogin class) - http://secure2.comned.com/signuptemplates/securelogin-devel.cab
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0) - http://dl8-cdn-01.sun.com/s/ESD42/J...ff/&filename=jinstall-6u6-windows-i586-jc.cab
O16 - DPF: {C49134CC-B5EF-458C-A442-E8DFE7B4645F} (YYGInstantPlay Control) - http://www.yoyogames.com/downloads/activex/YoYo.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6E7CFB5-C074-4D1C-B647-663D1A8D96BF} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader4_5.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://investools.webex.com/client/T25L/webex/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {FF1CD9A3-00CD-45C1-8182-4EEC229A182D} (Plaxo Auto-Import Utility) - http://www.plaxo.com/activex/plx_upldr-2k-xp.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: avldr - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\avldr.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: dimsntfy - %SystemRoot%\System32\dimsntfy.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: LMIinit - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LMIinit.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: APC UPS Service - American Power Conversion Corporation - C:\Program Files\APC\APC PowerChute Personal Edition\mainserv.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Cobian Backup 8 service (CobBMService) - Luis Cobian - C:\Program Files\Cobian Backup 8\cbService.exe
O23 - Service: DkeySync - GE Security Supra - c:\program files\ge security supra\syncservice.exe
O23 - Service: Droppix Service - Droppix - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Droppix\DxService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Imapi Helper - Alex Feinman - C:\Program Files\Alex Feinman\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SQL Server (PVSOFTWARE) (MSSQL$PVSOFTWARE) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.1\MSSQL\Binn\sqlservr.exe" -sPVSOFTWARE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Panda Software Controller - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\PsCtrls.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\PavFnSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Panda Software - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\HPZIPM12.EXE
O23 - Service: Panda Antispam Engine (pmshellsrv) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\AntiSpam\pskmssvc.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Host Service (PSHost) - Panda Software International - c:\program files\panda security\panda internet security 2008\firewall\PSHOST.EXE
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\PsImSvc.exe
O23 - Service: QuickBooks Database Manager Service (QBCFMonitorService) - Intuit - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBCFMonitorService.exe
O23 - Service: Intuit QuickBooks FCS (QBFCService) - Intuit Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\FCS\Intuit.QuickBooks.FCS.exe
O23 - Service: QuickBooksDB17 - iAnywhere Solutions, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\Intuit\QUICKB~1\2\QBDBMgrN.exe
O23 - Service: Panda TPSrv (TPSrv) - Panda Software International - C:\Program Files\Panda Security\Panda Internet Security 2008\TPSrv.exe


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you SURE that you don't have two wireless clients running? If you're using the Netgear client, you MUST make sure that WZC is disabled in Windows service. If you're using WZC, make SURE the Netgear client is not running.


----------



## 636benjamin (Jul 8, 2008)

I am not SURE, but when I go to wireless network connections, it says windows cannot configure this wireless connection because I have another program enabled to do that.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Disable WZC in Services and see if that changes things.


----------



## 636benjamin (Jul 8, 2008)

I read about this in another forum, so I created a shortcut to do that. Here are the shortcut properties:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\net.exe stop wzcsvc

I do this, it stops WZC, and my connectivity doesn't change. I still randomly lose signal. Yesterday, it started losing signal even without Panda running, so I am not sure if that is my problem anymore. Should I post a new HJT log, or would that even help?

Thanks so much for helping me!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

